# CCW Classes in Macomb County?



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I live in Harrison Twp. 16 Mile and Jefferson area. Can anyone direct me to a local person that does classes?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is a list of instrutors:
http://www.mcrgo.org/mcrgo/d_ccwinstr.asp

It may be a little drive, but I would check out the Nov class at DSC.
http://www.d-s-c.org/education/index.html


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks A Bunch! Really appreciate it


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

All set. Taking it Wednesday morning!


----------

